# Baking and Pastry: Associates Vs. Bachelor degree advice



## hattiemcdaniel (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I am currently a sophomore at Johnson and Wales studying baking and pastry with food service management. Due to the high tuition cost, I am considering graduating with an associates degree this year. I will be studying abroad in the spring at the Ecole National Supèrieure de la Pâtisserie in France. If I graduate this year, I will graduate with an Associates in Baking and Pastry as well as a French Pastry Certificate. Based on my industry experience, the bachelors degree is not completely necessary; but, according to the school it will make you go so much further. I would like some advice from industry professionals if the bachelors degree is really worth it. I personally feel that the pastry industry is experience and skill based and the 4 year degree is not all that important to my success in the industry, if I work hard enough. Can I work my way up on my own? or do I need to continue my education.

Thank you for taking the time to give me some advice,

Hattie


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Let me get this straight... The school is telling you that staying with them longer (which means you're paying them more) would be a good idea? Seem like a coincidence?

With or without the BA, you will start off entry level making a little over minimum wage. Might as well start as soon as possible with the least amount of debt possible. My personal advice is to run away from that BA program as fast as possible, finish your AA, and hit the ground running hard toward a career path somewhere (heck, start working now). Experience is worth way more than education. An AA with 2 yrs working experience is worth an indescribable amount more than a BA with no experience.

If you must get a BA, I would recommend something more in line with an actual management focus (numbers, managing, etc), as opposed to baking. You will sharpen your baking skills as you work, do not worry about this.

Keep in mind I am not a baker by any means. I know a few though that would agree with me, though.


----------

